
Coronavirus can cause blood clots and may lead to strokes - amelius
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-23/research-suggests-coronavirus-can-cause-blood-clots-and-strokes/12176826
======
rogerkirkness
The virus inflames the blood vessels, which makes diffusion of gases between
the lungs and the bloodstream more difficult. This leads to hypoxia. The
hypoxic cascade it causes leads to hemes detaching, becoming free hemes, which
has to bind to nitric oxide. As time goes on, nitric oxide gets depleted, and
you end up with pulmonary embolism or clotting, which is a natural consequence
of low NO. If people went to the hospital at the first sign of stroke, and
received NO treatment, this would be avoidable. The young people who died in
NYC ignored stroke symptoms for a day or more on average, so while education
is important, it is treatable if caught.

